# Seeking participants for online choir study



## jenniferlee (May 7, 2015)

The MARCS Institute, at the University of Western Sydney (Australia) is currently conducting an online study investigating the perception of music sung by a choir. You will be asked to listen to several pairs of choir performance recordings, and your task will be to judge which performance you prefer within the pair. At the end of the listening task, you will be asked to complete some demographic questions.

The study should take about 10 minutes to complete.

If you are interested in participating, or for further information, please click HERE.

Many thanks for your time and participation!


----------

